# Sprint Build Prop Info For S4



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the build prop info is for the sprint s4.

I want to alter my verizon build prop info so that I can see if I can get google wallet to work on it.

thanks in advance


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Its just spr instead of vzw but I already tried it and it doesn't work. It fails to get permission from secure element.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

Deadly_v2 said:


> Its just spr instead of vzw but I already tried it and it doesn't work. It fails to get permission from secure element.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


ahhh damn, thanks though man. I need my google wallet back in my life. I use it all the time!


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

I understand, i think that this phone requires the secure element sim card that you can get from Verizon's customer service. just call and ask for one and they will ship it to you.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Deadly_v2 said:


> I understand, i think that this phone requires the secure element sim card that you can get from Verizon's customer service. just call and ask for one and they will ship it to you.


hey v2, been a while man. have you tried replacing the nfcee_access.xml file? It's in the /system/etc folder. I haven't looked, but more than likely the verizon one is missing the necessary google wallet signature entry that's in the sprint one.


----------



## xXPrOwLeRXx (Jun 29, 2012)

I can verify I tried using the buildprop and nfcee file from my gnex to no avail. I get it to start up but then it just force closes. I will be really happy when the work around surfaces for this!


----------



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

From XDA... I am not to be given credit for this. Just sharing. Many people have successfully used this method. Although, I have not had luck on a couple of ROMs.

For Deodexed ROMs...

1. Mod build.prop file to sprints..

ro.product.model=SPH-L720
ro.product.name=jfltespr
ro.product.device=jfltespr

( this will allow you to use s-voice without causing any issues unlike using the older galaxy nexus prop edit)

2. download file here

http://www.mediafire...1.6-R96-v13.zip

3. REBOOT into recovery

4. FLASH the file, fix permissions

5. REBOOT

6. download the 5/15 wallet app from the playstore.. open and setup wallet to the point where your funding source is setup and you are ready to roll

7 download and install xposed framework installer 
. http://www.mediafire...aller_2.1.4.apk

8 download and install xposed wallet patch 

http://www.mediafire...lletPatcher.apk

9. Open xposed installer, in framework tab, click update then reboot 

10 open xposed installer, under modules check the wallet patcher, reboot 

PROFIT.. you can now change your build back to tmobile... etc. and wallet will stay working 

For ODEX ROMs...

1. Mod build.prop file to sprints.. (Make sure you save the Build.prop file with the same file permissions that it originally had)

ro.product.model=SPH-L720
ro.product.name=jfltespr
ro.product.device=jfltespr

2. download the attachement below

3. REBOOT into recovery

4. FLASH the file, fix permissions

5. REBOOT

6. download the wallet app from the playstore..

7 download and install xposed framework installer 
. http://www.mediafire...aller_2.1.4.apk

8 download and install xposed wallet patch 

http://www.mediafire...lletPatcher.apk

9. Open xposed installer, in framework tab, click update then reboot 

10 open xposed installer, under modules check the wallet patcher, reboot 

PROFIT.. you can now change your build back to tmobile... etc. and wallet will stay working

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT
titanium backup + google wallet = bricked secure element

Before you flash a new rom, reset google wallet...then redo these steps to get wallet working again.


----------

